# NYC Road Bike Oracle



## GeeWhiz (Feb 14, 2010)

*Please advise NYC Road Bike Oracle....HELP!!!!!*

I went into a local bike shop in 2007 and spent 400 dollars on a Trek hybird FX,an additional 200 on accessories and got started on the wrong foot. 
The bike was 56 CM I am 6 feet &3 inches tall andweighed 310 lbs I am now 275 lbs ,,,, The good news is that I did get started .A few months later I found (Literally found ) a vintage 58 CM Motobecane Grand Touring bicycle. I took it to a diffrent bike shop, raised the seat and completly refurbished it for 200 dollars. I gave the Trek to a friend . I have been riding it ever since . I am riding between 50 to 100 miles per week when it is warm in NYC. 
My bike is in need of repair again. more money on a bike that is too small??? 
I want a bigger bike .. another road bike
I can afford 500 dollars tops I am not cheap I simply can not afford more
My Question oh Bicycle of the Road/Street Oracle is:
What should I buy?


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

be careful, for the most part you get what you pay for. 

dont get me wrong five bucks is no small amount of money, but if i were you i'd think about expanding the budget a bit. you can go to bikedirect and find something inexpensive (i.e.cheap?), but i'm not sure its going to last you. plus, you are a big dood, you are going to need a serious frame if you go road. 

i've taken a bit of a bashing on the board here for being a snob on this issue, but i think at the low end of the price range, you will find shimano sora and 2300 parts. some guys have said they will last a long time before starting to fail, but i kinda doubt it, sora or tiagra at the least would probably be safest. spend 700 and get a specialized allez size 58. really really nice bike that will take a licking and keep on ticking. for someone who rides a lot and is improving, this bike will grow with you, maybe help you improve to another level. specialized not cheap, but very good value...

that's the thing to remember about road bike pricing, it often seems just beyond reach, but you gotta think investment. how often will i ride, how much use, how many miles....sometimes that little strectch can go a long, long way.

good luck bro


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Think used. Maybe that 2nd bike shop can help you find something


----------



## merlinago (Jan 12, 2010)

as i see it 500 cant buy a decent road bike new, go used, for sure.

a quick search for your size brought up these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Trek-5200-Proje...dZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item335a6d5afb

http://cgi.ebay.com/Specialized-All...dZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item2305875ed6

http://cgi.ebay.com/NISHIKI-ROAD-BI...dZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item2c5320627c

http://cgi.ebay.com/09-Scott-Speeds...dZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item335a5db8d8

i do think that last one is worth the extra $$$. and it's new. 

good luck.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

although i'm sure there's a good chance that you may wind up with something worthwhile on e bay, problem is, you could well wind up where you started, i.e. stuff breaking down eventually or wearing out, having to spend again to get up going. like i say, i'm sure there are plenty of decent deals out there, like, from people who started riding good equipment, decided they hated cycling and just want to get rid of their relatively new bikes. it happens like that. sometimes. the scott speedster above, for example, does get good reviews, could be worth a close look. 

but sight unseen, and for used, still a little risky. you never really know. at least ebay is national, most of the local used equipment i see is pretty gnarly, like on craigslist, people looking to max out on any value left in their old stuff. maybe e bay is a broader market, i dunno. i guess if you see a good deal, go ahead and jump, but i would still be inclined towards new. again, new not cheap, but worth the couple extra if you know you are going to use the equipment for what it was designed for. that's where the opportunity cost and value max out imo. two ideas at around 7 bucks.

http://bicyclerenaissance.com/product/specialized-allez-double-59484-1.htm
http://togabikes.com/product/specialized-allez-double-59484-1.htm

plus you get service and tune ups in the purchase cost which can be important, especially for a novice or a noob--a good mechanic is worth his weight in gold. check out the reviews on these sellers, then stop in and poke around after work, they dont mind. plus there may a couple models on the floors on sale. let us know what u find...

also check out bikes direct dot com,lot of inexpensive new bikes there. not sure how much value you really get in the set ups there, but worth checking out online, gives you a clear idea of where things start and go from there kinda thing, like 2300, sora, tiagra, etc....k gtg gl


----------



## reggie ho (Jun 6, 2008)

*Please check PMs*

Hi GeeWhiz,

Just sent you a private message about a used bike I have for sale that should fit you (60cm frame) and is in your price range.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

Here is an article about buying used bikes and some shops that specialize in used and refurbished bikes. Worth checking out, as well as a keeping a sharp eye on Craig's list. As you are 6' 3' you would probably fit on a 60 or 61, but without getting fitted I can't say for sure. 

Article: Getting a used bike - with no bad karma -
http://www.transalt.org/files/resources/usedbike.html

http://www.recycleabicycle.org/shops

http://www.bikeshopny.com/

http://www.franksbikes.com/

http://www.bikecult.com/works/


----------

